# HP Compaq 6910p - SD-MMC Troubles



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey guys!

I apologize if this is the wrong section, if so then feel free to move this to the correct area.

Since i've gotten this laptop i never used the SD-MMC slot, until today.

I did install all the nessecary drivers when i got this laptop so i assumed the SD-MMC slot would work when i needed it (Should have tested it i know!).

The problem is, when i insert an SD card of any size, it just doesnt appear in Computer. I can hear the hardware connected sound, but nothing appears. Device manager does report one discrepency, an unknown device labeled as "PCI Serial Port", but i dont think it has anything to do with my problem.
I suspect the driver i have isnt fully compatible with Windows 7, or is malfunctioning.

System Details:

HP Compaq 6910p
2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Processor
3GB RAM
Windows 7 Ultimate

Device details:
SD Host Adapters
-SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Location: PCI bus 2, device 6, function 3

HARDWARE IDs
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_30BE103C&REV_20
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_30BE103C
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&CC_080500
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&CC_0805

Notes: If i leave device manager open for 5 or so minutes with the SD card still in the slot this will appear:

Portable Devices
- E:\ (!)
Upon checking details of this, it gives me Error Code 10, stating that the device cant start. Details of E:\ are below.

E:\
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Location: on UMBus Enumerator

There are no hardware ID's but the driver key is:
{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}\0003

Enumerator: WPDBUSENUMROOT


If this helps, the driver i used: 

HP Compaq 6910p Notebook PC*-* Ricoh Media Card Reader Driver - HP Business Support Center

I have also tried the driver that is on this laptops driver page over at HP, that didnt work either and had slightly worse issues. The issue being that when a SD card was inserted, it made the hardware connected sound, then immediately made the hardware disconnected sound.

Any information and assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try installing the chipset HP Compaq 6910p Notebook PC -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center 
then the cardreader driver


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Chipset driver is already installed, do you think i should try again in case?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it may be worth tying and it may also sort out the other issue


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

I cannot install the chipset driver, thats odd because i thought i did.

I get the error: 
Files are newer than the ones your trying to install.
(Current: 9.2.0.1030 -- Installer Version: 8.3.1.1009)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok what one did you try 8.3.1.1009 june 2007,what about 2.6.10.1043 2009


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

I dont think 2.6.10.1043 has anything to do with this problem since it refers to something that doesnt even work on my system and hasnt helped with the SD-MMC problem. I installed it and now i get this in the taskbar: 

Intel Active Management Technology: DISABLED - To enable Intel AMT please contact your system administrator.

I have just used the Intel Driver Update Utility on the Intel website, and it has told me all my drivers for certain devices (Wifi, Chipset, Ethernet, etc...) are all up to date.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try rolling it back in device manager I had hoped that it would provide a newer version


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you notice there is another smart card reader HP Compaq 6910p Notebook PC -  SCRxxx PCMCIA Smart Card Reader Driver - HP Business Support Center
does your machine have this hardware


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright but before i do i thought i'd ask, if the official Ricoh driver was installed, wouldnt it say something like "Ricoh SD-MMC Host Controller" rather than sounding so generic with "SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller". Could it be possible that Windows own built in drivers are taking over the Ricoh Driver?

Edit: Yes my machine has a smartcard reader but Windows refuses to install the driver. Every so often i would get this error "Cannot install driver: Smart Card. A serious error occurred." I ignored it because i never needed the use for a SmartCard, or its slot.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this will take a bit of investigating so far this is all I can see on the hp site about it HP Compaq 6910p Notebook PC -  SCRxxx PCMCIA Smart Card Reader Driver - HP Business Support Center
I may need to get back to you on this


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Update: It seems the official Ricoh SD-MMC driver is installed, so i dont know why this doesnt work It also seems the PCMCIA smartcard (SC Slot) driver was already installed so i dont know why Windows randomly pops up with the "Cant install driver: Smart Card" error every so often, weird. In device manager its listed as these devices:

Smart Card Readers
- HP hs2300 HSDPA Smart Card Reader
- RICOH SmartCard Reader

*Both devices above are reported as working properly.


Also i thought i'd include details of that unknown PCI device i mentioned.

PCI Serial Port (!)
- PCI bus 0, Device 3, Function 3 
Error: Code 28 - No drivers installed.

There is no driver selected for the device information set or element.

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A07&SUBSYS_30BE103C&REV_0C
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A07&SUBSYS_30BE103C
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A07&CC_070002
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A07&CC_0700


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It appears to be this driver Intel AMT LMS-SOL Driver


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

So the PCI Serial Port (!) is the AMT LMS-SOL driver? I guess i better find a driver for that then, seems useless since AMT doesnt even work for me.


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well the driver wont install from the HP site anyway.

Error: Operating system UNSUPPORTED.
Aborting Installation...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well a check on the pci data base tells me that is what is required for the hardware ven = vendor dev = device PCI Vendor and Device Lists numbers equate to device id and driver


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm, this issue is starting to become more troublesome than i expected. All i can think of is some sort of driver issue, either that or the SD-MMC Slot is damaged because the SD Cards themselves work as i have tried them in my camera as well as a netbook which has its own SD-MMC Slot on the USB Bus.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is a good point since no driver seems to install there has to be a larger issue did the machine roll back to the previous driver for the sd card


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Rolled back, same symptoms. Inserted SD card, hardware connected sound plays, then nothing.


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also, rolled back driver version is: 1.8.0.1


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi strange indeed Not sure at this point what we could do please hold on and I will ask someone to have a look for some other thoughts


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright, thanks for all the help thus far. I look forward to a possible solution...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping we can do that I mwill continue to scratch away and see if something connects for me


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok thank you.  Im going to see if i can get a look at the SD-MMC slot and see if a cable has come loose somehow or if a pin inside the slot is damaged. Will update with my findings. Dont want to end up wasting time trying drivers if the slot is damaged.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might want this http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c01566975/c01566975.pdf


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

From looking at the HP site, it seems that Windows 7 is a supported OS.

I believe that the SD card reader is natively supported by Windows 7 as well. I recently repaired a similar model Compaq with the same SD card reader and no driver installation was necessary.

I would try updating the driver through Windows Update.


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright, i've taken a look at the SD-MMC slot itself, seems fine. No loose cable's or damaged pins. If Windows supports this SD-MMC slot natively then perhaps i can uninstall the RICOH driver itself and let windows own driver be used.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Certainly worth a shot hope it works out


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Update!

Think i found the problem;

I noticed if i left an SD card in the slot even though it never appeared, i'd get a letter like E:/ or F:/ under Portable Devices, with a (!) next to it and a code 10

So i got a little experimental and disabled this:

SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

After doing that, the letters like E:/ and F:/ went away in Portable Devices and turned into this:

WPD FileSystem Volume Driver

After checking the WPD Filesy...... it reported it was working properly and i now had a new drive in Computer listed as "Removable Disk (F.

However the problem still remains, inserting an SD card does nothing, and double clicking the Removable Disk results in Explorer freezing and me having to terminate it via task manager.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Everything I can find so far takes me to the ricoh sp 45112 .exe Ricoh Media Card Reader Driver - HP Business Support Center


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Sigh* still no dice. Tried uninstalling the drivers for every SmartCard device the laptop has, letting windows use its own drivers, that didnt work. Re-installed drivers, still nothing. Tried the file you linked to, still nothing.

I dont know what the heck could be going on here, the SD cards work in other devices so its not them and they are formatted correctly. And theres no damage to the slot itself as far as i can tell, cable seemed fine as did the pins.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

What OS originally shipped with the laptop? Also, when Windows 7 was installed, was the system upgraded or was it a fresh install?


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Original OS with laptop was Vista Buisness, but when i got the system i immediately wiped the drive and installed a retail copy of 7.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If you don't mind, I would like you to run the BSOD data collection app/perfmon/AutoRuns as outlined in the BSOD posting instructions thread. (http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html)

I know your issue isn't BSOD, but the data collection app and perfmon report will give me a lot of information about loaded drivers and driver states as well as other pertinent info. 

Follow the instructions in the thread and attach the zip file in your next reply.


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

As requested, the files are below. 

If anymore information is required, please let me know.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

user1690 said:


> Original OS with laptop was Vista Buisness, but when i got the system i immediately wiped the drive and installed a retail copy of 7.


Where did you purchase the full retail copy from?

From the logs -

```
Description: 
The Software Protection service has successfully installed the license.
License Title=Windows(R) 7 UL-[COLOR=red]OEM[/COLOR] License (Private)
License Id=7909f91f-bbe4-4400-af7e-c2609d9bce7e
```
Please validate Windows - www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate

Run MGADiag and post the output - go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012

- click on "Continue"; then "Copy". 

Here is my MGADiag - 

```
Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-W7FPR-2864X-PTTT9
Windows Product Key Hash: whhmj6+l2yCLezsNlYeAEE+bYUw=
Windows Product ID: 00426-067-9154664-86144
Windows Product ID Type: 5
Windows License Type: Retail
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001
ID: {FAAA9849-FBE3-4A62-9888-933080F4B019}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: Registered, 1.9.42.0
Signed By: Microsoft
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: Registered, 2.0.48.0
Signed By: Microsoft
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{FAAA9849-FBE3-4A62-9888-933080F4B019}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-PTTT9</PKey><PID>00426-067-9154664-86144</PID><PIDType>5</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1477948808-2898045070-2393627958</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Model>HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Version>F.2D</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="4"/><Date>20101129000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>FBBB3607018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>HPQOEM</OEMID><OEMTableID>SLIC-MPC</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>  

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, RETAIL channel
Activation ID: a0cde89c-3304-4157-b61c-c8ad785d1fad
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00172-067-915466-00-1033-7600.0000-1772010
Installation ID: 010980722123666404693160899150128630207600524882218582
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: PTTT9
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 4
Trusted time: 1/25/2012 16:17:13

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 12:30:2011 17:24
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:


HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MgAAAAEAAgABAAEAAAACAAAAAwABAAEA6GFYzuDayCd6f5pyfDnWm0YF3D9KTs4RRso=

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x0
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
  ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
  APIC			HPQOEM		SLIC-MPC
  FACP			HP    		VADER   
  HPET			HPQOEM		SLIC-MPC
  BOOT			HPQOEM		SLIC-MPC
  MCFG			HPQOEM		SLIC-MPC
  DMAR			      		
  SSDT			PmRef		CpuPm
  ASF!			HPQOEM		SLIC-MPC
  SLIC			HPQOEM		SLIC-MPC
  SSDT			PmRef		CpuPm
```


----------



## user1690 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats interesting, that should not say OEM, i bought Windows 7 from PCWorld.

However i will do as you've requested and validate Windows and then post back.


----------



## EazySteve (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm having a similar issue with the same model laptop except whenever I put an SD card in the slot you hear the hardware sound connected and then a second later you hear the hardware sound removed. I have tried several ricoh drivers and nothing seems to work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you still got a warranty on this machine


----------



## EazySteve (Jun 23, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi have you still got a warranty on this machine


 unfortunately not, but I spent an hour on HP tech support chat yesterday hashing it out with them. They're suppose to email me back with a response to my issue and what they're going to do about it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

do you have any error flags in device manager ie yellow ! or red X


----------



## EazySteve (Jun 23, 2012)

joeten said:


> do you have any error flags in device manager ie yellow ! or red X


No, that's the weird part. I have tried several versions similar and including HP download sp45112


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OK the card does it work on another reader


----------



## EazySteve (Jun 23, 2012)

joeten said:


> OK the card does it work on another reader


Yes. I have tried multiple cards and works on my toshiba laptop just fine


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You seem to have tried most things did you try uninstalling via device manager then reboot and let windows reinstall


----------

